# Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. März 2019)

*Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*


----------



## nurfbold (24. März 2019)

*Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*

Puh den Trailer finde ich nicht so überzeugend, aber eigentlich hat mich Quentin bisher nie enttäuscht. Vielleicht aber auch ganz gut, wenn nicht zuviel gezeigt wird.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

*AW: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*

Als alter Quentin Tarantino Fan bin ich davon überzeugt das der Film gut wird. U.a. auch wegen der Darsteller.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2019)

*AW: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*

Hat Tarantino nicht irgendann angekündigt, nur acht Filme drehen zu wollen?
Und jetzt eine "Komödie"?

Ich hoffe der Humor hat ein bisschen was von Buddy Rodriguez' "Once upon a time in ...".


----------



## amigastar (25. März 2019)

*AW: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hat Tarantino nicht irgendann angekündigt, nur acht Filme drehen zu wollen?
> Und jetzt eine "Komödie"?
> 
> Ich hoffe der Humor hat ein bisschen was von Buddy Rodriguez' "Once upon a time in ...".



Nein, es waren 10 Filme.

Was den Film angeht lasse ich mich überrraschen, Tarantino sorgt eigentlich immer dafür dass seine Filme gut sind.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2019)

*AW: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*

Zumindest hat er verstanden, welche Bedeutung Musik für einen guten Film hat und da liegt das Setting genau auf meiner Linie. 
Aber es ist immer noch eine "Komödie" "mit Di Caprio"


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2019)

*AW: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zumindest hat er verstanden, welche Bedeutung Musik für einen guten Film hat und da liegt das Setting genau auf meiner Linie.


Ja er stellt immer super Soundtracks zusammen. 


> Aber es ist immer noch eine "Komödie" "mit Di Caprio"


Was ja nicht schlimm ist. Leo kann alles spielen. Und Brad Pitt auch.

Und ich wenn ich mir die restliche Darstellerliste angucke: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood – Wikipedia
sind da noch viele gute Schausspieler mit bei.

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. März 2019)

*AW: Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Erster Trailer zur Komödie mit DiCaprio und Pitt*

Da es um Charles Manson und seine Sekte geht, welche die schwangere Frau von Roman Polanski, also die Schauspielerin Sharon Tate, umbrachten, halte ich "Komödie" für ein wenig fehlplatziert, aber gut, besonders ernsthaft schaut dies alles nicht aus.


----------

